# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  could this be another sea squirt?

## lost

Found this today as my son walked past this shot in then came out again.Sorry its not a brill pic but its the best i can get

----------


## Gary R

Sorry m8 cant see were iam looking at, on this picture.

----------


## lost

Its were i have circled in yellow mate as i say sorry about the pic its a nightmare to try and get a close up

----------

